# Breeding pair of Cobalt Discus at PJ's SQ1



## Budica (Jul 18, 2010)

Hey, I was just at PJ's Square One and Brent there showed me that their 6" cobalt discus had laid eggs and they were viable. He asked me if I wanted to buy them but I didn't have the money. He's hoping to sell them before Thursday because he knows that the Manager will double the price on them. If anyone wants them go in and talk to Brent. Oh and they're $99.88.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Budica said:


> Hey, I was just at PJ's Square One and Brent there showed me that their 6" cobalt discus had laid eggs and they were viable. He asked me if I wanted to buy them but I didn't have the money. He's hoping to sell them before Thursday because he knows that the Manager will double the price on them. If anyone wants them go in and talk to Brent. Oh and they're $99.88.


Cobalt blue? Good size and price for the pair if they are nice looking.


----------



## Budica (Jul 18, 2010)

They're about 6" in diameter and not even a blemish on them. Dang, I wish I had the money.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Budica said:


> Hey, I was just at PJ's Square One and Brent there showed me that their 6" cobalt discus had laid eggs and they were viable. He asked me if I wanted to buy them but I didn't have the money. He's hoping to sell them before Thursday because he knows that the Manager will double the price on them. If anyone wants them go in and talk to Brent. Oh and they're $99.88.


Is it $99.88 each or for the pair?


----------



## montelovers (Mar 26, 2009)

We just called to inquire. They go for $98 each and had apparently just laid eggs and were promptly eaten. We don't think we spoke with Brent but were told that since they laid eggs, they were a breeding pair. Having many discus 'pairs' here at home, just cuz they lay eggs don't mean you have a male/female.. you could certainly have a pair of ladies and get straight flushed that you got taken in


----------



## montelovers (Mar 26, 2009)

Well, for fun, we called the store to see if they were still available last week. We dropped by and sure enough, they were still there watching a clutch of eggs.
We picked them up knowing that we might have two females but thought we'd take a chance anyways. They were beautiful on their own and if we end up with a pair, that much better. Today they laid eggs and are watching them, fanning as well. Crossing fingers that the eggs will hatch but if not, at least we have two beautiful specimens at home. Will keep updated.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

montelovers said:


> Well, for fun, we called the store to see if they were still available last week. We dropped by and sure enough, they were still there watching a clutch of eggs.
> We picked them up knowing that we might have two females but thought we'd take a chance anyways. They were beautiful on their own and if we end up with a pair, that much better. Today they laid eggs and are watching them, fanning as well. Crossing fingers that the eggs will hatch but if not, at least we have two beautiful specimens at home. Will keep updated.


Let me make you feel better, I went by a while after the OP posted this. I spoke to a sales associate who told me that they had moved the discus to a separate tank the night before. To my surprise, there was eggs on the side of the wall of the aquarium. This was well over a week ago, which means either the store didn't try to raise the spawn or it failed. The first seems more probable though.


----------



## montelovers (Mar 26, 2009)

We were told that the water condition they were in might not have helped either. They were working on getting the hardness down but were only about half of where they wanted it to be. That would not have helped out for sure.
They're in RO water at home here (low PH and very low hardness) so we'll see if they turn out. Doesn't matter to us which is nice. Having a pair would be nicer but... time will tell


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

montelovers said:


> We were told that the water condition they were in might not have helped either. They were working on getting the hardness down but were only about half of where they wanted it to be. That would not have helped out for sure.
> They're in RO water at home here (low PH and very low hardness) so we'll see if they turn out. Doesn't matter to us which is nice. Having a pair would be nicer but... time will tell


Well, keep us updated and maybe even start a Discus Breeding Journal. ;]


----------



## robertrobert905 (Aug 2, 2010)

well if they are indeed a pair they you got a deal, if not I have to say PJ's discus are a rip off. Most of them have peppering over the entire face and are sooooo expensive.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

robertrobert905 said:


> well if they are indeed a pair they you got a deal, if not I have to say PJ's discus are a rip off. Most of them have peppering over the entire face and are sooooo expensive.


Most of the at the Square One location of PJ Pet's are a ripoff, their pigeon bloods are hideous, the only thing that I would have considered purchasing would be the breeding pair. The pigeon bloods were $60 and the colours weren't as solid. They have some pigeon bloods at Cam's Aquatic Services which are slightly smaller but they go for $45 each and you can get them for $35 if you buy a few (and know how to negotiate ;]).

Does anyone else think PJ Pet's dry goods are generally overpriced? They had some brine shrimp eggs for $9 while the same brand and size is $6 at Big Al's.


----------



## robertrobert905 (Aug 2, 2010)

PJ's is good for one thing, their 5 for $5 specials, sometimes they have cardinals or harlequins on special, which you would NEVER find at BA


----------



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

actually...cam's aquatics has them on sale for 25 each...


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

carbonlist said:


> actually...cam's aquatics has them on sale for 25 each...


Oh really? I went a few weeks ago and I said that I wanted to get discus but the only thing keeping me away from getting them is price and he offered to take off $10 for each discus.


----------



## montelovers (Mar 26, 2009)

Well, so far, running into 36 hours and only a few eggs turned white so it actually looks promising. Just keeping fingers crossed but so far so good on the eggs looking viable.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

montelovers said:


> Well, so far, running into 36 hours and only a few eggs turned white so it actually looks promising. Just keeping fingers crossed but so far so good on the eggs looking viable.


Are you planning on selling any of the fry?


----------



## montelovers (Mar 26, 2009)

Well, first, I only hope that we will have fry 
However, I wouldn't be surprised that if we can get them growing properly that we would have some for sale but that won't be for a while I'm sure.
We have another pair or mandarin passion discus that get their fry going for a week or so and then... sushi.... so, we're really hoping they are not like that.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

montelovers said:


> Well, first, I only hope that we will have fry
> However, I wouldn't be surprised that if we can get them growing properly that we would have some for sale but that won't be for a while I'm sure.
> We have another pair or mandarin passion discus that get their fry going for a week or so and then... sushi.... so, we're really hoping they are not like that.


Good luck on the frys. Got any pics?


----------



## montelovers (Mar 26, 2009)

Right now, they're still at the egg stage but hopefully they'll be hatching in the next day or so.


----------



## montelovers (Mar 26, 2009)

And we have wiggler lift off Houston. Looks like Brent from PJ's Pet was right in the fact that the eggs were indeed viable. Looks like our Romeo and Juliette panned out. Wow... we're stoked.
Now to see if they're fry eaters or not. Anyways, I'll stop updating this post here and start a new one elsewhere but I'd like to thank Brent for sure for not steering us wrong. We know we took a chance and looks like it paid off for us. Very nice anniversary gift given to ourselves I must say


----------

